# 9 Speed STI/Brake Compatibility



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

Apologies if this has been answered elsewhere but the search function is not yeilding much.

I have a bike with a 9-speed 105 setup that is in need of new brakes. Will these 9-speed levers be able to sufficientlty pull current 10-speed brake calipers?


----------



## Tonis_t (Jul 29, 2007)

Yes. With Dura Ace 9700 calipers you will loose modulation but everything else will work perfectly.


----------

